# Springfield EMP 1911 might have found my next carry gun.



## arnisandyz (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-pstl-1911-emp.shtml

Reduced frame 1911 designed around shorter calibers.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting indeed.  Looks like they're trying to cut into the sizeable niche that Glock did when they came out with their subcompact pistols.  The weight seems a wee bit more, but in the end, that's negligible, since it's just an ounce or two.  

I may just have to try one out.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool stuff!

I'll have to take a good long look at those.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 22, 2006)

sweet!

It seems that there's always been a problem with the sub-compact 1911's being a less reliable than their larger counterparts.  Maybe these re-designed versions will correct those problems.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> sweet!
> 
> It seems that there's always been a problem with the sub-compact 1911's being a less reliable than their larger counterparts.  Maybe these re-designed versions will correct those problems.


The .40 S&W especially.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 23, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> sweet!
> 
> It seems that there's always been a problem with the sub-compact 1911's being a less reliable than their larger counterparts. Maybe these re-designed versions will correct those problems.


 
Quite true indeed.  

I used to have a Colt Defender (3.5" barrel), and while it was certainly a sweet shooter with 230 grain FMJ, it did have some reliability problems with hollowpoint loads.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 23, 2006)

I think this is the gun I've been looking for. I've been carrying polymer subcompacts but the 1911 is nice and flat. I love the 1911 design, but heard about reliability issues with the officers model.  I remember when the "Defender" came out. It was a prototype version of this frame design chambered in 45GAP. I did some research at the time and most reviews said that it had much more potential to be reliable than the small officer sized 1911s chambered in 45ACP because the slide doesn't have to travel as far to clear the longer case. Kind of made a good case for the 45GAPs existence. Combine the potential reliabilty with the familar 1911 design and I think Springfield has a winner in 9mm, 40 and 45GAP.


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 29, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Quite true indeed.
> 
> I used to have a Colt Defender (3.5" barrel), and while it was certainly a sweet shooter with 230 grain FMJ, it did have some reliability problems with hollowpoint loads.


 
Did you try any EFMJ bullets? Looks like a good solution, for reliability vs. a JHP, but I don't know anyone who has tried them. I remember the 200gr. Gold Dots being notorious for misfeeds in every .45, seemed like it was only good for revolvers. I used 230 Hydra-Shoks and my Springfield never had a problem with them, that was the load I wanted though and never really tried other designs.

I loved that Springfield, probably my favorite gun I owned and the only handgun I ever had good accuracy with. I liked the firing charecteristics of the .45 but think my next 1911 will be 9mm, after firing a Government Model in one and being very impressed. I always wanted a .38 Super for the historic value and great ballistics (better for a handloader), but the 9 would be more practical ammunition wise.

NIB Defenders (and Pocket Nines that came out around the same time) are worth a lot of money nowdays.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 3, 2006)

While I most often carry my Springfield 1911 (.45, commander size) due to it's flat profile ... it cost me triple what my Baby Eagle .45 cost to get it to shoot as accurately.  I like the idea of a 1911 style compact in 9mm ... but I wonder if I'll have to pay a small fortune to 'tune' it.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 3, 2006)

Shovel Hook said:


> Did you try any EFMJ bullets?


 
Federal's Expanding Full Metal Jacket wasn't available at the time.  I might have kept the gun had it, or Corbon's PowRBall been available.  

It did, though work acceptably with Remington's Classic JHP, 185 grain standard pressure.  This bullet uses a very conservative profile.  Muzzle flash, though, from this load was rather bright.


----------

